# Inksoft Offers Web Stores For Automating Decorated Apparel Orders



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Grow your company’s sales incrementally by creating easy-to-use web stores for schools, athletic organizations, corporations, and others using software offered by Inksoft. By sending customers to a professional, easy-to-navigate personalized web store, you offload the tedious tasks of taking orders and collecting money. 

InkSoft’s web store capabilities allow you to offer custom or preprinted products. It features built-in shopping carts, fundraiser and commission tracking, marketing tools, and is integrated with FedEx, UPS and USPS. It also allows you to manage multiple web stores easily. 

You do not need to be an Internet expert to take advantage of the latest technology to not only increase sales but take on more business with your current staff. Inksoft offers free technical support, training, and marketing education with all of its products. Resources include live webinars, step-by-step videos, a comprehensive online FAQ section, and phone support. 

For more information, go to: #1 Lakewood Lacrosse - InkSoft Inc

InkSoft is a software company that offers a comprehensive business suite including an online designer, ecommerce platform, and other business tools. For more information, contact InkSoft at (800) 410-3048; email: [email protected] or visit the website at InkSoft | Online Designer & Business Software for Printers.


----------

